# Attaching apron to workbench



## vjs (Aug 21, 2007)

First time poster here. I'm plannng my new workbench and have acquired a 2 -1/4" x 30" x 72" maple top. For a 6" apron I want to use splines around the top (which will be glued only along the long grain sides), and I'd like to use either 1/4" plywood (baltic birch) or masonite for the splines. Any problems with this, or is it more adviseable to cut the splines from a chunk of maple and position them so that their grain runs the same as the top?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Splines?*

Plywood or masonite will both work well, my choice though would be pocket screws in this application. The apron you are adding will not be adding appreciably to the strength of the top in this case. The top itself is already stronger than anything you will be able to create. So, the apron is just something to connect the legs to.

Ed


----------



## vjs (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Ed. Actually the apron (if that's the right term, maybe it should be called a skirt) is independent of the legs. It's there to provide a rear jaw for the vice and a base for dog holes for vertical clamping. But the important thing is that I can feel safe using demensioned material, not having to fabricate splines from solid maple. Much appreciated.


----------

